# Where do you house your Angoras?



## craftymama86 (Jun 3, 2012)

At the moment our Angoras are in the basement. It's nice and cool but not my ideal place to have them. We wanted to use that space for ourselves but I don't know where else to put my bunnies. 

So, where do you Angora owners keep you bunnies? Please feel free to post pics!


----------



## manybirds (Jun 3, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> At the moment our Angoras are in the basement. It's nice and cool but not my ideal place to have them. We wanted to use that space for ourselves but I don't know where else to put my bunnies.
> 
> So, where do you Angora owners keep you bunnies? Please feel free to post pics!


we have a bunny shed. its insulated with a heater for winter and fans going out the windows for summer (one one end we suck air on the other end we blow air so it circulates) its been staying at a pretty good temp year round


----------



## DianeS (Jun 3, 2012)

My French Angoras are housed outside in hanging wire cages or stacked wire cages. When I was in Colorado they were fine in summer (with lots of shade and cool water), and during the winter I blocked three sides of each cage with carpet and straw. During the trip from CO to OR they were fine in the open car with frozen water bottles, and now in OR they are fine just being in open air cages year round. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## craftymama86 (Jun 3, 2012)

Since we're in a warmer climate so I am going to hope and pray my hubby can build us a bunny shed, lol. It would be hard keeping them cool otherwise. Thanks for sharing the pics manybirds! Very nice set-up!


----------



## craftymama86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone else?


----------



## manybirds (Jun 5, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Since we're in a warmer climate so I am going to hope and pray my hubby can build us a bunny shed, lol. It would be hard keeping them cool otherwise. Thanks for sharing the pics manybirds! Very nice set-up!


thanks! We're very happy with it, we waited 12 years for it! Got it from a place called great northern cabinetry and then insulated. Its got a loft for storage and everything! We hope to maybe get some little flower beds around it this summer or next.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 5, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> Since we're in a warmer climate so I am going to hope and pray my hubby can build us a bunny shed, lol. It would be hard keeping them cool otherwise. Thanks for sharing the pics manybirds! Very nice set-up!


thanks! We're very happy with it, we waited 12 years for it! Got it from a place called great northern cabinetry and then insulated. Its got a loft for storage and everything! We hope to maybe get some little flower beds around it this summer or next. i know some people keep them in there garages, basements etc


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 8, 2012)

manybirds what is that fence by your shed for??


----------



## manybirds (Jun 8, 2012)

Blackhereford boy said:
			
		

> manybirds what is that fence by your shed for??


thats where my mom keeps her runner ducks and african geese


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh that is a very nice looking goose


----------

